# Humble man strikes it rich



## speedcop (Dec 7, 2015)

my dear old friend I mentioned on here in oct "prayers to comfort" in his words has struck it rich. He left here yesterday evening bound for riches in glory,and as he wanted owing no one but God Almighty. I am proud to be called his friend.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2015)

His race is over. Prayers that his family & friends find comfort in his eternal reward.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2015)

My condolences to his friends and family.


----------

